# New Build Pilot Pro 2642



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

Here is the cabinet I tossed together for the new CNC. Still need the handles......

It has a 1in thick top for support and 1in X 2in cross members supporting the top on edge under it. I will build a spoil board and t-tracks for holding parts down.

It has a filter in the side for a fan to cool the inside cabinet for controller box and the computer for Mach3 (yes a bit overkill but I have 20in fans sitting doing nothing and Florida gets stupid hot).

The top Drawer on the Right, I will make a custom Bit and collet holder so the bits are not rolling around. the False front flips down for the Keyboard roll out and Mouse. 
I ran separate electric for the CNC, The Lights and dust collector are on their own line. 

I found a deal on Craigslist for a grizzly 2 hp 220v dust collector for $25 :grin: so I swapped my 1.5 jet from my saw and put the 2hp on the saw and the 1.5 jet on the CNC. 

Put in 2) 4ft 2 bulb fixtures cause I like to see or be blind if I look up

Also some of the parts came in from being drop shipped, kinda like getting part of your Christmas present but cannot do anything with them till you have all the parts... :frown:

I will add as I go but this is the start. The CNC parts should be here by the 9th.........


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Crazy COOL, Sebashtian! Nice job. Can't wait to see some of the CNC work.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

If you want to toss another one together I have just the place for it!

Nice looking Cabinet!


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> If you want to toss another one together I have just the place for it!
> 
> Nice looking Cabinet!


Might if you lived close :smile:


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Very nice work! I'm also getting ready to start a build with 80-20 30 series 6060. I'm going to build a similar base and you've given me additional ideas. Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------



## terryz854 (Mar 19, 2012)

You're making me feel guilty Sebastian. I "threw one together for my CNC I got two months ago. Never thought about adding an air filter. Might have to modify mine and patch up the other holes. Great job.


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Very nice work! I'm also getting ready to start a build with 80-20 30 series 6060. I'm going to build a similar base and you've given me additional ideas. Keep us up to date on your progress.


nice would love to see it when done. :smile:


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

Cabinet is all done!!!! Dust Hoses ready for CNC ran 4in to the boot and split off to 2in for the hand vacuum for what the boot doesn't catch.

CNC Should be in next week........

got in all the bits I ordered, I didn't go too nuts. got the 5) v-bits, packs of 1/8 in end mills and packs 1/8 in ball nose, bought a 2 in bit for the spoil board, 1/2 in end mill for roughing. need to get 1/4 in end mill and ball nose is there a place that has packs of these? the 1/8 in came in 10 packs.

now for the dust boot.


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

Just received the tracking number My CNC will be here on the 6th!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

oooo that sets a new standard... making changes to my set up in january..


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

Scottart said:


> oooo that sets a new standard... making changes to my set up in january..


What are you going to change?


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

Packages came in on the 6th !!!! We jumped right in to opening them. My son was all to eager to rock the screwdriver and work!










and then once everything was out the crate it became his crate..










These are the parts Laid out, they were packaged really well from PDJ everything was labeled and separated. I bought the Controller box from PDJ so that was one thing I didn't get to build.

now I know what aluminum looks like fresh out the factory so I am not saying anything about PDJ, but I have a shiny pet peeve.
this is out the box










And this is after I cleaned it up and polished it, not it is not perfect mirror but I like it.










*Lets get this party started!!!!!*










Lin Rails going on this was as straight forward as it goes.










Got the frame assembled Loosely and the gantry started. 










The fame and Gantry with Z axis up, squared and bolts Thread locked.










then onto the Ball Screws










Router Mount on, side Plex Protection installed, motors are in and test jogged the system!!!!!!










Porter cable 892 router Modified and ready for the Super PID to be installed....


Now I ran into an Issue with The PID and I am Talking with them thru email to see how to get the PID running on my system.... but so far every email even at weird hours have been answered Quickly by Val over at Super PID!!!!!


I tidyed up all the wires, installed fans on all the motors now I'm Waiting on Limits and Home Switch to come in the mail so next will be the T-Tracks and spoil board.

will post as I go along so far have 4 days involved in the build.

I think I am way to excited about a new piece of equipment but this is going to be Cool!!!!!!


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

OK I'm back in town and my switches came in, they are 3 wire proximity sensors. They suggest running them in a series but I am not understanding how to do this.
I have red black and blue wires, the schematic sent showed only 2 wires, so can anyone tell or show me a I'm not an electrician diagram to what wires to hook together and what wires connect to the db9 connector please.
I have 3 sensors to daisy chain to be my limits and home switches.

Thanks


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Generally 3 lead switches allow you wire them to be either normally open or normally closed, with activation of the switch closing or opening the circuit respectively. You only need two wires, but depending on which leads used you get one of the two possible configurations. Some switches have a little diagram embossed on the side to indicate which leads do what. Without seeing the switches you've got I can't be more specific. 

4D


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Need more info on the switches. A DC voltage proximity switch usually uses all three wires. 24VDC switches that I am familiar with have brown, blue and black wires, with the black wire the switched wire, brown being + and blue being -.

If you have a brand and model #, it would help.


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

And my wife corrected me saying that the wire wasn't red so here is a picture of the wire colors


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Check with your controller manufacturer to be certain, but I believe that this is correct..


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Check with your controller manufacturer to be certain, but I believe that this is correct..


Thank you for the Help!!!
I will Check With Him.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Hope it works for you. That's going to be a nice machine!

Dave


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Hope it works for you. That's going to be a nice machine!
> 
> Dave


all hooked up and all works!!!!!!!!!

Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Perfect. Look forward to seeing some pictures of product coming off the machine soon!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Sebashtion Houston said:


> What are you going to change?


Well... it slipped out to February. I am moving my Shark HD to my main shop, so want to up grade the table I made for it. and I am adding a spindle to my RPT48 96.


----------

